# The Best Mixed Architectural Style



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

There are different architectural styles in the world, which ones do you think can be mixed and make the best architectural style?

For example Taj Mahal can be a good sample of a mixed Persian and Indian styles:


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

I think a mixture of European and Persian styles can be even more beautiful, look at the interior of Vank cathedral in Isfahan, built in 50 years:


----------



## AnonaJean (May 14, 2010)

Architectural styles classify architecture in terms of form, techniques, materials, time period, region, etc. It overlaps with, and emerges from the study of the evolution and history of architecture.


----------



## socrates#1fan (Jul 1, 2008)

I love the Persian/European structure. :cheers:


----------



## Caravaggio (Oct 17, 2009)

I would also include St.Peters basilica in Vatican City. It is a great mix of Renaissance and Baroque architecture.


----------



## Island Sloth (Jun 13, 2006)

how about st peters square? its a nice mix especially with an outplaced and outright stolen egyptian obelisk smack in the center with an ill placed cross above it?


----------



## dark_shadow1 (May 24, 2009)

What about this one:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Isn't all architecture essentially "mixed"?


----------



## vectom (Feb 19, 2009)

residential houses of Vlachs minority who usually work their whole life in Germany, Austria or Swiss, and then invest in these monsters to outnumber neighbors in all grandeour.
eastern Serbia




























(joke)


----------



## AAL (Sep 13, 2007)

Cyrus said:


> I think a mixture of European and Persian styles can be even more beautiful, look at the interior of Vank cathedral in Isfahan, built in 50 years:


It's amazing! :cheers:


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

*Palais Bénédictine, Fécamp -FRANCE-*

C'est un bâtiment de mélange néo-Gothique et néo-Renaissance construit à la fin du XIX eme siecle.


----------



## - MERCURIO - (Jul 26, 2011)

Practically all the final Nineteenth Century Eclecticism is mixed architecture, so I would choose it like the best 

certainly beautiful that one in france!


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Wat Ratcha Orasaram*, Bangkok, Thailand
mix Thai and Chinese architecture.


Wat Ratcha Orasaram Temple Gate (DTHB426) วัดราชโอรสารามทรวารวัด by Gerry Gantt Photography, on Flickr


Wat Ratcha Orasaram Ubosot (DTHB422) วัดราชโอรสารามพระอุโบสถ by Gerry Gantt Photography, on Flickr


Wat Ratcha Orasaram Ubosot Gable Detail (DTHB428) วัดราชโอรสารามเกร็ดหน้าจั่วอุโบสถ by Gerry Gantt Photography, on Flickr


Wat Ratcha Orasaram Wiharn Gable (DTHB862) วัดราชโอรสารามหน้าจั่ววิหาร by Gerry Gantt Photography, on Flickr


Wat Ratcha Orasaram Wiharn Windows (DTHB863) วัดราชโอรสารามหน้าต่างวิหาร by Gerry Gantt Photography, on Flickr


Wat Ratcha Orasaram Hall Showing Chinese Influence (DTHB429) วัดราชโอรสารามศาลาแสดงอิทธิพลจีน by Gerry Gantt Photography, on Flickr


BKK-20100916-0083 by issrasai, on Flickr


----------



## Portobello Red (Aug 1, 2007)

vectom said:


>


That building is magnificently eccentric - but it doe have a look of one of those decaying mansions in Detroit:









http://ghmltn.blogspot.co.uk/2011/07/pensions-killed-detroit-how-can-we-stop.html


----------

